
New UC Research May Provide Clues to How the Brain Dies - woliveirajr
https://www.healthnews.uc.edu/news/?/29761/
======
woliveirajr
Original article: Terminal spreading depolarization and electrical silence in
death of human cerebral cortex -
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ana.25147/full/](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ana.25147/full/)

